# opinions please



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

well i found this bid on ebay and it was 5 bucks....so i ended up winning it for 5 bucks......i debated before bidding on wheather or not these were too ricey or not....i was looking for the se-l tails....and these are them in reverse...now that i won them i like the look of them ........what are you folks thoughts on my new lights.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i personally dont think they are ricey. since ur ride is all black itll look sweet in my opinion, if install them... just switch the plus around and use the red turns as the brake lights and the clear as the turns.... my .02


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, flip the plugs.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

thats what i was thinking too.........


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

when are u gettin/installing them?? and btw, great price. U CANT beat 5 bucks bro!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

well it came to be 14.95 all together...thats still a dope price...and i should get them and install them this week.....i need to go buy some led 's for them.....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I remember seeing those lights a long time ago. I was gonna buy me a pair, but then decided to buy something else. I think they look.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you don't want them I give $10.00+shipping


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh, 30+shipping 

nice tails though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not that bad. What about getting some candy apple red and printing the clear so it's all red? Since it is red and white, take an idea of something you would want to do to an SE-L but not dare do to an SE-L. I think it has some possibilities.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I cannot believe you got those for only $15.00!!!! This parts guy wants $90.00 per tail.....(forn jsut regualr Se-tails) aim lm gonna look for those right now!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those tail lights are clean lookin.........but illegal as hell in CA


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, considering that they have a bright red reflector on them they shouldn't be a problem. THe light lights up red when on, and the reflector reflects red when shined on, so you shouldn't have troble. 
Otherwise the new Lexus RX330's wouldn't be sold.

Seth


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

yea...i found out i cannot reverse them due to the street lagality of it....its alright though.....i still like em....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they are illegal as they sit now (the brake light lense is clear)
If you flip the plugs, the turn signal would be in the clear housing, and the brake would have a red lense, making it 100% legal.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

ooooh...those look cool. what car are they for? sorry, i forgot to pay attention...


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

THat is for the 95-99 B14s ....I really want those....I just cannot still believe they were picked up for a mere $15.00 (INCLUDING SHIPPING)!!!CRAZY...


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i got them in this morning pics up soon!!!!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I had those same ones last year... me and andre ripped of the clear from that light and the red from the stock one and made a all red tails  might still be pictures in this forum somewhere.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

the quality is indeed gH3y.....but...oh well


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sweet... cant wait to see pics


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

next i am droppin it...maybe next week..and pulling the dent out of the back..and i will wash and wax her saturday....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Not too bad. I wonder how it would look lik with the stock red center bar.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

are these oem tails? if so, what year/trim?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

No they are not oem. They are an aftermarket reverse version of the 99 SE-L tails.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

holy shit htey are nice. I need to find me a pair. NICE find with the 15 dollars


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looking good! I hope the cops will think its legal for them (even if you swap the sockets) coz they're biased


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Much better than OEM.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

thanx for the responses...i went ahead and swapped the sockets...so the red housings are the led brake lights...and i put red led blinkers in the clear to keep me in the clear.....i asked a cop and he said it was fine.....plus i have the third brake light aswell...now i need some clear corners for the front.....


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

much better than the rear amber signals IMO


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

does anyone know a place that carries these? I am very very interested. Even if i cant get that same price


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

...did you search ebay yet....i will email the guy i got these from and see if he has anymore.....i know he was seling them for other models as well..non nissan.....


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks, PM me if he does. Or just point me in his direction


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

pm sent..........


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nx2krider93 said:


> *I had those same ones last year... me and andre ripped of the clear from that light and the red from the stock one and made a all red tails  might still be pictures in this forum somewhere. *


while searching for sels so i didn't have amber reverse lights for my new setup i found these (as cheap as you got em) on ebay. i almost bought and mad "all red tails" but decided i needed clear reverse lights. that would be cool looking, although they look just as good as sel tails IMO. just something a lil different. haven't seen anyone else with em, infact i was very surprised when i saw em on ebay. i hadn't heard a thing about em and part of the reason i didn't get em is cuz i wasn't sure if they would actually be for the b-14. anyone interested ebay's the place. i did a search on nissan and went through EVERY PAGE, so it might take a while for you guys unless you have lucky search skills.
and congrats wqith your new tails whoever started this thread.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

hey thanx.......


----------

